# Aurora Tan Cars



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Need advice from the experts. Are ANY of the Aurora tan colored cars safe to kind of race or play with on the track or are they just shelf Queens? I am wanting an Aurora T-Bird convertible and only the Tan ones seem to be in my price range. Thanks for any advice you can give me:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, if you even LOOK at a tan Aurora car sideways, it will
probably grenade due to air vibrations caused by your eyes
almost focusing on it.
However, Have a look through Bill Hall's
Model Murdering thread in the Customs section on how to
rejuvenate brittle Aurora plastics. You can wash the inside
of the body with Testors liquid model cement and Bill explains
the whole deal. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have had three different body styles in tan all break very easily. I had a tan Galaxie Convertible break while turning it over in my hand to lube the armature shaft.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dammitt just bought a tan mako shark wasn't gonna race it but I hope it doesn't break during shipping dam it........


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's a crapshoot, but the tan definitely is prone to becoming brittle. Follow Joez's advice from Bill Hall and give yourself the best odds. I just got a large collection that is tan-heavy. Surprisingly, only a couple show any signs of brittleness.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Walking on Eggshells*

Bill (41 Willys) I now prefer to use the word "tendencies". Otherwise there are those types who would argue the exception instead of the rule purely for arguments sake.

Some color formulations are worse than others. Environmental conditions can radically alter aging in either direction. This sets up a scenario where some standard color thats not been well cared for can appear more aged than a problem color that has had good care. The storage and care variable significantly adds to the crapshoot factor that AJ noted. Otherwise the probability runs true to the tendency. 

The rules of tendency and probability allow for the exception(s), but they cant begin to sway the results of the permanent record. Some times only touching or servicing a vintage slot car opens the door to the possibility of damage, let alone actually running them. We see this all the time when some noob posts up another "OMG Plastic Explosive" story.

All that said. The 63 T-bird is a simple robust styling with good plastic density that has allowed many to survive unscathed. All things being equal it should withstand some conservatively driven track time. The weak points are the screw posts and the bumper brackets, so ideally you want to motor in such fashion as to minimize impacts. 

Does the car have the chassis mounted Bill? LMK and I'll walk everyone through the proper technique for screw removal on an "unknown model" AND the correct way to relieve the tension in ancient shrunken screw posts once you do get the screws out. Of course you'll need some Testors 3502 or equivalent plastic welder.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for all the replys. An yes Bill, it is mounted to a chassis. I have not received it yet. I am worried I will receive a package of pieces.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ditto hope its not all busted up shoot wasn't thinking...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tan auroras*

i got a tan 67 camaro and yes it fell about 3 inches and it broke in many pieces so there r very britle.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

been racing a tan jag at the Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge for about 5 years.
yes, it is still in 1 piece despite the crashes and drops on the floor.

yes, I am surprised that it has lasted that long


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

i picked up a tan jag nrw in the box, went to remove the chasis and the body crumpled in my hands,


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sorry, I know it is not funny
but I had to laugh, I did have another tan car that did the same.

not sure why my jag has been so tough


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

XKE longevity? Simple.

Density (thickness) of the model...shape of the model (curved) ...extra thick glass supports the roof. 

How are the screw posts?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Like Bill said mileage will vary. Some tan cars are extremely brittle and other seem like regular bodies. You can almost tell by the feel the screw gives you when you screw into the posts. I usually back brush or spray Testors 3502 on tan bodies as a hopeful preventative. I always do the screw posts with Testors 3502 on the inside and outside for tan cars.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

good points
but i have seen some brittle tan cars
figure dropping my car a few feet would have killed it!
post are ok,
had to super glue inside of it so i could re-thread it about 4 years ago


----------

